# Random Tortoises...



## gummybearpoop (Oct 8, 2008)

My Sri Lankan Stars (prod. by Bob Blome)






Derby chompin on a snail





Derby hitchin a ride on Kobayashi (prod. by Terry Kilgore)





Kobayashi (prod. by Terry Kilgore)





Pesci (prod. by Terry Kilgore)





Over 1,000 lbs. of Tortoise!


----------



## Isa (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice pics
The torts look great.
Over 1,000 pounds, wow those are huge and beautiful tortoises


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 9, 2008)

Isa said:


> Nice pics
> The torts look great.
> Over 1,000 pounds, wow those are huge and beautiful tortoises



One of the Aldabras weighs 650 + lbs. and the other one weighs 450 + lbs.

Thanks for the comment


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 9, 2008)

WOW VERY NICE PICS!!!

i think a few of those pictures are worthy to be entered into our calendar contest!!

i sure hope my galapagos gets that big!!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 9, 2008)

spikethebest said:


> WOW VERY NICE PICS!!!
> 
> i think a few of those pictures are worthy to be entered into our calendar contest!!
> 
> i sure hope my galapagos gets that big!!



Thanks. The Aldabras pics were taken at a zoo and I don't think I could publish pictures from zoo animals. I'm not sure


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 9, 2008)

oh cool. which zoo was that at?


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 9, 2008)

spikethebest said:


> oh cool. which zoo was that at?



Phoenix Zoo.

Wow, you own a Galap?

One day, I will load up my pics of Galaps and Aldabras from zoos I have been to around the states and from Australia.

How old is your Galap?


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 9, 2008)

yea i do. she is about 7 years old. yea load as many galap and aldab pictures as possible, and label which one which for people. they can look so similar sometimes, especially if the aldab is missing the nuchal scute.

you can see pictures of my galap on one this thread...

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-3134-page-1.html


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 9, 2008)

very very nice!

galapagos tortoises are full of personality

I used to read books and read that Galapagos are personable, while Aldabras are shy and "boring".

I've had the opportunity to work with 7 Galapagos and 4 Aldabras.

The Aldabras are a little more on the shy side and some "hiss". The 2 males sometimes are "friendly", but the females are very nervous in the presence of humans.

The Galaps come up to you and follow you around. They just seem more fun.

How long have you had your Galapagos Tortoise for?


----------



## RachelleC (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow what great pictures. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Isa (Oct 10, 2008)

gummybearpoop said:


> I've had the opportunity to work with 7 Galapagos and 4 Aldabras.



Are you working in a zoo?


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 10, 2008)

gummybearpoop said:


> The Aldabras are a little more on the shy side and some "hiss". The 2 males sometimes are "friendly", but the females are very nervous in the presence of humans.
> 
> The Galaps come up to you and follow you around. They just seem more fun.
> 
> How long have you had your Galapagos Tortoise for?




well that quite interesting. because i have only had my galap for just a couple months, and she is very shy, and doesnt walk around when i am out there. she wont eat when i watch her nearby. she doesnt like it when i pet her, or scratch her neck (i was told galaps are suppose to like that). honestly, i have been told she is a galap by many people, but i am still not 100%. you are the only person to identify different personality traits, mine has the personality of an aldab 100%. 

can you tell if mine is a galap or not?

thanks


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 10, 2008)

Isa said:


> gummybearpoop said:
> 
> 
> > I've had the opportunity to work with 7 Galapagos and 4 Aldabras.
> ...



I volunteer


----------



## Isa (Oct 10, 2008)

gummybearpoop said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> > gummybearpoop said:
> ...




Very nice, it must be very interesting.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 10, 2008)

[/quote]



"can you tell if mine is a galap or not?"


Spike, these are behavioral generalizations. I have read that Galaps are generally more outgoing and Aldabras tend to be more reserved. There are nervous Galaps and outgoing Aldabras. The Aldabra males I work with LOVE being scratched on the neck. 

"The easiest way to differentiate an Aldabra tortoise from a GalÃƒÂ¡pagos tortoise is the presence of a nuchal scute in Aldabra tortoises, a short section of shell that appears to be an indention by the nape of the neck." -Dallas Zoo

Here's some pics of what the nuchal scute looks like:

http://www.tigerhomes.org/animal/nuchal-scute.cfm


attachments are photos from www.tigerhomes.org



Isa said:


> gummybearpoop said:
> 
> 
> > Isa said:
> ...




Isa, it is very interesting. It gives me an opportunity to work with a tortoise that I normally wouldn't have the chance to work with. Plus, I don't have to pay for the food or space for them! 

These are some very amazing creatures. They are so different than other reptiles. They seem so magestic especially when you know they are over 125+ years old. These are tortoises that only few people may be able to maintain.

I've also been lucky to see them around the states as well as the Australian Zoo.


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 10, 2008)

hi gummybearpoop. i know about this scute, however i have seen inperson aldabras that DONT have it!

i was told that no galaps have it, but MOST aldabs do. so that can NOT be the only determining factor.

are you able to show the pictures to the people working at that zoo to confirm if mine is a galap or not?

also, what do they feed the galaps at the zoo?


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 13, 2008)

I am pretty sure your tortoise is a galapagos just by looking at the pictures, but I cannot tell which subspecies. You will have to get DNA testing, which may be expensive. 

How do you know there are aldabras without that scute? Sometimes some of the zoos will misname an animal. I have seen many misnamed reptiles in the zoos and on national geographic. I am not saying it is impossible for an aldabra to be missing that scute, but it is more likely that a zoo has misnamed their giant tortoise.

Your tortoise is missing the nuchal scute and has more of a "Galapagos" face(not always the best way to differentiate the two), the rounded snout - not "pointed" snout like the Aldabra.

Who did you purchase the animal from? Did they give you any background information?


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 13, 2008)

when i went to the anaheim convention a month or so ago, there was a guy selling what was labeled as two aldabra tortoises for $8,000 each. there might be pictures of them on this site. and the guy was certain that they were both aldabras. however, one of them didnt have the nuchal scute. I pointed that out to the guy, and he said not all aldabs have them.

i got the galap from a guy in san diego. he had no paperwork, no information, and really no idea how to take care of her, hence i believe she should be bigger than she is now. he fed her cabbage and watermelon. her poop was always runny, and was runny for the first couple weeks while i had her. but once she started eating good food, the poop hardened up, and has stayed that way. he claims he got it from a pet store in san diego. i contacted the owner of that pet store, and they said they got it from a church group that was breeding galaps in florida in 2001. the owner of the pet store's father has a CBW permit, and thats how they said it got over here.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 13, 2008)

gummybearpoop said:


> How do you know there are aldabras without that scute? Sometimes some of the zoos will misname an animal. I have seen many misnamed reptiles in the zoos and on national geographic. I am not saying it is impossible for an aldabra to be missing that scute, but it is more likely that a zoo has misnamed their giant tortoise.



I have two Aldabran tortoises that were hatched in 2008. They ARE both Aldabrans, and one has the nuchal scute, but the other does not.

Yvonne


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 13, 2008)

emysemys said:


> gummybearpoop said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know there are aldabras without that scute? Sometimes some of the zoos will misname an animal. I have seen many misnamed reptiles in the zoos and on national geographic. I am not saying it is impossible for an aldabra to be missing that scute, but it is more likely that a zoo has misnamed their giant tortoise.
> ...




Thanks Yvonne. I wonder how common this is.

It is important to know who you got your tortoises from and all of their history. Tortoises live a long time and sometimes get new owners all the time, so things get mixed up a lot.

Does anyone know if crossbreeding has been done? There is already enough controversy with the Galapagos Tortoise Subspecies debate.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 15, 2008)

A few Radiated Tortoise pics from Phoenix Zoo..























A few Aldabra pics





















Galapagos Tortoises






getting it on wrong










finally gets it right


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 15, 2008)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wonderful pictures!!! i wish i was there right now.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 15, 2008)

Phoenix Zoo sulcata






LA Zoo Galapagos






LA ZOO Radiateds










Reid Park Zoo Aldabras











Reid Park Zoo Radiated





San Diego Zoo Galapagos





Australia Zoo


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 15, 2008)

im so addicted to your photos... i love them so much!


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 15, 2008)

From Encyclopedia of Turtles, Pritchard quotes Gaymer saying he found 3 out of 223 examined that had no nuchal scute.

Danny


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 15, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> From Encyclopedia of Turtles, Pritchard quotes Gaymer saying he found 3 out of 223 examined that had no nuchal scute.
> 
> Danny




Thanks Danny for the research. Thanks Spike for the comment.

Here are a few more pics of tortoises from my collection:

Derby





Kobayashi(previously known as Phe-Be from T.Kilgore)






My indoor setup ( 8' x 3' ) with all live plants(mostly bromelaids and hibiscus species)


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 15, 2008)

wow nice setup. those torts look so happy.


----------



## Isa (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow
The pics you took at the zoo are amazing.

Your torts are very cute  and I really like their enclosure.


----------



## torto_x (Nov 3, 2008)

Fabulous pics, gummybearpoop! 
Lucky you, to get the opportunity working with the galaps and aldabras! 
Is that a high yellow radiated tortoise in the zoo pics, as i don't see her lines? 
Nice cute CH in your collection! 

Mike


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jan 20, 2009)

torto_x said:


> Is that a high yellow radiated tortoise in the zoo pics, as i don't see her lines?
> 
> Mike




I believe so, but I am not positive. I have seen one other like that in another zoo.

Pesci, born Dec. 2006, currently weighs 709 grams.































Kobayashi, born April 2006, currently weighs 1344 grams.











Derby, born in mid-2006, currently weighs 425 grams.











Indu(means "Bright Drop"), born in late 2008, currently weighs 32 grams.











Kala (means "Artform, or Virtue"), born late 2008, currently weighs 39 grams.











Kala & Indu











Parents of Kala & Indu (Picture: Bob Blome)






Tortoises from same bloodlines (Picture: Dr. Bill Zovickian)


----------



## justdazz (Jan 23, 2009)

nice pics bro.. that's wonderful..
btw, is that srilankan star? or an indian one??

Nanda


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jan 24, 2009)

justdazz said:


> nice pics bro.. that's wonderful..
> btw, is that srilankan star? or an indian one??
> 
> Nanda



Sri Lankan


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow what great pictures!!!!! The large Star groups were beyond words special and gorgeous.

Also, where do you get the snails?

I have a question about zoos and the Galapagos, is there any way to find out where two Galapagos from a zoo ended up? When I was young, it was because of two Galapagos (or atleast labeled that) in a nearby zoo that created my love of torts. When the new Children's zoo was opened, the two were moved into it in a petting zoo with kids and goats climbing on them. After a couple of years they were said to have been sent to another zoo...one with warm weather and no kids/goats. Years later I inquired about them, but nobody could tell me where they went.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jan 26, 2009)

Jacqui said:


> Wow what great pictures!!!!! The large Star groups were beyond words special and gorgeous.



Thanks you!




Jacqui said:


> Also, where do you get the snails?



I bought some can'o'snails. I think ZooMed makes them. I will save you a can. I used to get some snails from my garden for Derby, but after researching - I decided not to take a chance with the parasite risk.



Jacqui said:


> I have a question about zoos and the Galapagos, is there any way to find out where two Galapagos from a zoo ended up? When I was young, it was because of two Galapagos (or atleast labeled that) in a nearby zoo that created my love of torts. When the new Children's zoo was opened, the two were moved into it in a petting zoo with kids and goats climbing on them. After a couple of years they were said to have been sent to another zoo...one with warm weather and no kids/goats. Years later I inquired about them, but nobody could tell me where they went.



It's hard to find out that information when an animal is sold/given to a private individual; but it seems like they should be able to give you info for an animal that was sold/given to a zoo. Did you talk to the head reptile keeper? I'm pretty sure there has to be some written records.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 26, 2009)

gummybearpoop said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Also, where do you get the snails?
> ...



I have to start looking for the canned snails.  I always wanted to try escargot and now it looks like I will be buying them instead for my torts. 

This is a very small zoo in Lincoln, NE, not sure they actually have a head reptile person even..lol. The last person I had asked was the director, but he didn't seem inclined to really check into it (but he said he would). It's been a few years since I asked (like 10..wow time flies). Not sure how good records were even kept. When he took over, some animal (can't recall what) was actually been housed in the men's bathroom (zoo was closed for the season).


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 19, 2009)

a few update pictures...

Kala & Indu





Kala









Indu


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 20, 2009)

They are shining ever more brightly as they grow.


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Beautiful, looks like Indu is a little shy to have her pic taken while she's dinning


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2009)

The picture of all the stars lined up together almost makes your eyes hurt! You can see what great camouflage their patterning would be in either tall grass or under bushes.

Yvonne


----------



## ZippyButter (Feb 23, 2009)

Jacqui said:


> Also, where do you get the snails?



If you live near a major Asian community, you can always buy lived snails (edible for us) at the fish and seafood section, and feed your torts in the winter. For summer, I used to gather garden snails at my friends' backyard, feed them( the snails) with all good vegetables for about a week before giving them to my torts. Since my friends know that I collect these snails for the torts, they don't use pesticide in their lawn and garden.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Apr 16, 2009)

It's been a little while since I posted some pics..


pics of radiated tortoises at phoenix zoo






















more pics of Galapagos and Aldabra tortoises at Phoenix Zoo...
the green boomer balls are used for behavior enrichment














































Probably my most favorite freshwater turtle....the fly river turtle or pig-nosed turtle...






Last but not least...my star tortoises from Sri Lanka (a few of the pics have 2 of my friend's stars)...6 belong to me.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 16, 2009)

I never get tired of looking at your pictures!

Yvonne


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 16, 2009)

Great photoÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s! thanks for sharing. I enjoyed each and everyone of them.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 18, 2009)

So they really do use the ball toy thingy! I wondered how much use it got, when we saw it in there. That reminds me, if you ever think of it, please tell the elephant keepers how impressed I was with all the enrichmnet items they have for them. 

So those are the new kids? So which ones are from Venus? Mine arrived about 10 days ago. Love all four of them!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Apr 23, 2009)

Jacqui said:


> So which ones are from Venus?



I picked the bottom two on the right:






Here is a close up of one of them (my first pick as I was originally going to get one):






And for those who don't know Venus (picture/animal: Larry Gaugler):


----------



## Isa (Apr 23, 2009)

Really nice pics . I really like the one with the pig nosed turtle on it, your stars are amazing.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice! After seeing Venus, I just had to have one of her offspring...not that the rest of his aren't nice too...lol. Going to be interesting comparing our babies as they grow up.


----------



## desertsss (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, those are amazing pics. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ZippyButter (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for all amazing photos. You have a special gift of taking closed up pictures.

Minh


----------

